# Weekly Competition 2021-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 U F U' F U2 R' F R U
*2. *U R' U' F U' F' U2 F U2 F U
*3. *U F' U' R2 U' F U R' U' R U
*4. *R' U2 R U' R F U' R2 U' F' R
*5. *U' R F' R2 F U' F R2 F U2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' U2 L2 R2 D F2 D U2 F2 U R' D' F L U L2 F' D' U'
*2. *R2 B' L' U' L' D B' U F2 U R2 U F2 D L2 D2 R2 L F' R
*3. *L2 D' R' B D F R' D2 L F R B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U'
*4. *R F' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 R D L2 B' D' R2 L2 B2 U D2 B2 R2 D'
*5. *U R U' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' R' B F' D2 F L D' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' L' D B D B2 R B2 L' B2 Uw2 L2 F' R' Fw2 Rw2 R F' Uw2 B2 U2 F Uw' D B R' B' Uw2 Fw' Rw' U2 F2 D Rw2 Uw'
*2. *F2 B D2 B' L2 B R2 F U L' D2 B' U' F' R2 U' R2 L' B Rw2 U2 Fw2 B' L D2 Rw2 F' B' L Fw2 U2 R2 Uw' L' B2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Rw' Fw U2 Rw' R Fw' Rw
*3. *D B2 F' R' F2 U L D F' L2 B2 L D2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 L D' Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F2 L B' R F' D2 Fw2 B2 U L Uw F' U' Rw' Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw F Rw2
*4. *B' D F U' L' B' R' U' B R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U' R2 U R' Rw2 U' Rw2 F' Rw2 R2 F' R2 F R2 Uw2 F L' B' Rw D' R B' Fw' U Rw2 R' Fw Uw' L'
*5. *F L F2 R' L B L D' L F' U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 Uw2 R' D2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 R D2 U' Fw2 U' R2 U Fw' R2 U' F2 D' Uw Rw2 Fw Rw' F' U2 Fw R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Fw2 Lw L2 B Dw2 F' Uw2 Lw' B' Bw' L2 Rw Fw' Uw' L' Lw2 Fw2 L' F Bw' Dw2 Fw B2 Rw2 L B Dw2 U L2 Rw2 Lw' R Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw Fw2 Bw2 L2 U2 Uw Dw2 Bw2 L Uw2 R' Bw' Dw' R Lw2 Dw' R Dw' B' U Lw2 U' Bw
*2. *L2 Bw2 F' Rw2 B Dw2 Fw' Uw' L' Rw' Fw Rw2 Lw Fw U2 L B2 R' Lw F B U' Bw L Bw2 D' B L2 Bw2 Dw2 B' Fw2 Uw Rw' Dw' B' Uw' Fw' Uw2 U2 Dw L' D Dw B Rw Dw' Lw2 Rw' D' Lw Fw' Bw Lw Dw2 U D2 Rw Dw L'
*3. *L Uw L Uw2 B2 L2 Rw' Uw D' Rw2 Dw2 B2 U2 Uw2 Fw' Bw' Dw' Fw' Rw' U2 D2 L' Fw2 Dw2 F' B' Fw2 Uw2 Dw F B2 Lw2 Fw2 D2 Lw2 Dw F B' Lw2 F' Dw' L2 F2 L Dw' U F' Lw' R' Fw' L2 Dw' Lw L2 Dw' R' B2 U Lw R2
*4. *Bw B' Dw2 F2 Bw' Lw2 Fw L' Fw Bw2 Dw R' Fw2 B' Rw2 R2 L' Dw' B2 Fw' D2 U2 F' Rw2 R2 Lw B2 Uw2 Rw' D' Fw' U2 L Fw2 R' U Dw Bw F R2 Bw' Lw2 R2 B Lw' B' R' D Uw2 L' Dw' D2 L Bw Dw R' D2 Dw' L' Rw
*5. *D' L2 Dw U' Rw2 R Dw' L2 Dw R' Dw' Rw Uw2 D B2 F2 Bw' Fw' D2 Bw2 L' Dw' U2 Lw' Rw D' R2 Rw Fw F' D F2 Fw U2 R' Lw' Uw' D' Bw' L2 D Uw' Dw' L Rw2 Dw2 D' R2 B2 Dw L' Rw2 F Fw R' B2 L Fw2 L R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B Lw B 3Uw 3Fw2 F' 3Uw Rw 3Fw' 3Rw' L 3Uw Rw F2 D' B' Bw' D U' Rw2 3Rw' R2 L2 D' 3Rw2 3Uw Fw' 3Rw Rw2 3Fw' Bw' F2 D' R Rw Lw' Uw Lw2 B' F2 3Fw' Bw L' Fw 3Rw' F' Lw Uw U Dw' L' 3Fw2 Lw L2 Dw2 U' B Dw' Bw Lw2 Rw2 L2 3Uw' 3Fw F Fw' U' Lw2 U' Lw' Uw' Lw2 B2 Rw' 3Uw' D Lw' U2 F 3Fw
*2. *B Fw' L' Uw U' Lw Uw F' 3Uw B U R2 B Lw D2 3Rw D' 3Uw2 L Uw' Dw' Bw R2 Uw' R' 3Uw2 Bw B 3Uw2 D2 F Dw U' Lw' D2 Dw 3Rw' R2 B2 L' U Dw L 3Rw' D L' 3Fw' 3Rw F' Rw F' D2 Bw' Fw2 Rw 3Fw' F Fw2 U2 3Rw' Rw' Bw R' Fw' U' 3Fw2 B Lw F R' B R' Fw2 Bw2 Rw 3Rw' U' B2 Uw Dw
*3. *Uw2 Lw' Bw Uw2 L2 3Uw' B2 Lw Uw' 3Uw' F' D2 Lw2 Uw Fw D' 3Rw' U' Fw' Lw' 3Fw 3Rw Fw2 Lw2 F U' B2 L F R Uw D2 R Uw U2 D2 Lw B' D Bw' Lw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 R2 Lw Bw' B' F2 U2 L U2 R2 Dw L D2 Lw' Fw' Rw2 Dw' Uw R' Rw' 3Uw L' Bw U2 Dw Bw2 F R2 3Rw D Dw U F 3Fw D2 F2 D
*4. *Bw2 R' D' Lw2 Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw' Rw U' L' R' U' Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 F2 Uw 3Uw2 L2 Bw U' B2 U' L D' Rw Lw2 3Rw' F Lw2 Bw2 F' Rw' Bw' 3Fw2 U2 3Fw F' D 3Fw2 Lw' Dw D Uw F2 Lw Uw' U L' F Lw2 F2 U Dw' B' Uw' Dw B' Uw Dw L2 Rw 3Fw' U' F2 B' Uw F D B' 3Fw2 Bw2 D L' Rw2
*5. *3Rw2 Dw Lw2 D2 Uw Lw Uw2 F Lw2 Dw L' 3Fw Fw' L' Uw' Lw' 3Fw 3Uw' F 3Rw' 3Fw2 Rw' F R2 U2 Dw2 Uw' R' Rw2 D2 R' 3Uw U2 F2 3Rw2 Rw' F' Rw' B2 3Rw2 L Uw2 Lw2 Dw' F2 Lw L Fw' 3Rw' L' D 3Fw' D2 F' 3Fw Uw Fw Dw' R' U' F' R Bw Dw Rw2 Lw2 B2 3Uw Lw' U D' Lw U' Rw' Dw 3Fw2 L' B2 R Bw

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' Lw2 Bw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 Lw2 L Rw2 Bw 3Fw' Dw2 B Lw Dw2 Bw' R2 Bw' 3Rw 3Dw2 3Fw2 Uw Bw' R2 F' Rw2 3Bw 3Dw2 U2 3Fw Rw' Uw2 F Fw2 3Lw2 F' R' D' Lw R' Bw Dw' F' 3Uw2 Dw' L2 Dw' 3Lw2 D Rw2 B' D' U' F' Bw' R2 U' R' Rw' Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw2 L2 R' D2 Uw F B' Dw2 Bw Fw' Lw' U2 F Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 Fw F 3Dw Fw L2 B Rw2 3Rw2 L2 Uw2 Lw' 3Lw' D2 Dw' U2 Bw' F2 D' 3Fw 3Bw F2 3Rw2 F'
*2. *Rw' 3Lw2 Uw2 B' Dw2 3Fw2 3Uw Dw Lw' R' 3Fw' F 3Rw2 Uw2 Dw' 3Bw' Lw2 Uw R2 Lw2 L F 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw D 3Bw' Rw R' L' U Dw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 L' 3Fw2 R' 3Uw' D' U' 3Rw' F Bw2 3Uw2 L' B U Lw2 3Bw' 3Fw D' 3Uw2 L2 U' L 3Bw' L2 B' Bw' Rw' Bw2 Rw' Uw' Bw 3Bw Lw' B U2 D Uw Fw B2 3Dw 3Fw F Dw Uw2 B2 Dw U2 F Uw2 Bw Dw' 3Rw2 F' 3Rw2 3Fw U' 3Dw' L 3Uw2 L2 3Bw' L Lw2 Rw' Dw2 3Uw2 L2
*3. *3Uw2 R 3Uw' 3Dw2 3Fw2 Bw' Uw2 3Lw2 3Rw2 L2 Fw' F' Dw' Rw' U' L' R Bw' 3Dw 3Lw' D R Lw L U' L' F' Dw' B 3Fw' Bw2 D' Rw2 3Lw 3Rw' Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Lw2 R 3Dw Lw' 3Uw2 Bw2 F Lw2 3Bw' F' Uw R' U2 L Uw 3Dw' D 3Lw L2 Uw R U' 3Rw Bw' 3Dw2 Lw Rw2 Bw2 Fw R2 F' Lw' D' Lw2 Fw' Dw' 3Lw' Bw2 3Fw2 U' L R B Lw2 3Uw D Lw2 3Dw2 B2 F2 3Lw Bw' B' 3Fw2 R Uw Lw2 F2 3Uw L 3Uw2 D2
*4. *F Bw 3Rw' F2 3Fw 3Bw Rw Uw2 3Lw Uw2 Lw2 B' Rw' 3Dw U' Lw' D2 R2 3Uw2 Dw2 F2 3Rw Fw 3Dw' R Uw' Rw2 Lw Bw2 3Lw2 F' 3Dw2 F Uw2 Fw F2 Bw2 Uw L2 Fw 3Bw2 Uw' 3Bw2 U Fw Uw 3Bw' Fw2 3Fw 3Rw F2 3Dw' 3Rw Rw2 F2 Dw' 3Dw2 3Fw' U L' D' 3Rw2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 3Lw' F2 3Rw2 D2 Rw 3Bw R2 F' 3Fw R Lw2 Bw2 3Fw2 Uw2 Lw' 3Rw2 3Bw' D2 Lw' F 3Fw' B' R' F2 3Bw2 3Dw F' Uw R' Fw' Dw' 3Dw2 3Uw' B2 Uw2
*5. *3Fw' Uw2 Lw Bw' B' Dw' Lw L Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw' Dw2 Fw' R2 Bw2 3Dw F2 L2 Fw' B2 Lw 3Uw D' 3Rw' Lw2 L' 3Uw Dw' F U F2 3Rw' Fw2 F2 D Fw' 3Rw2 3Dw Lw2 3Dw2 3Lw' F' Lw Dw Bw Dw L2 3Fw' Lw Dw 3Uw2 3Dw2 U Rw2 Uw Lw Fw 3Uw' F2 3Dw Uw' Bw' 3Bw2 Fw' Lw Fw' 3Fw B' Dw Lw 3Uw' U' 3Bw' Rw 3Lw' D2 Dw' L U2 D F2 3Uw2 D Fw' Bw2 3Uw' 3Lw' Lw 3Dw Lw2 Uw Lw' Dw' 3Lw2 Fw2 U' L' 3Lw' 3Uw Fw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R U2 F' U' R2 U2 F R2 U2 R'
*2. *U' R' U R U' R U' F' U' F R2
*3. *F U' R' U' F R U2 R' U2 F R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U2 F' U' F' R F R2 B2 R U L' Fw' Uw
*2. *U' F2 R F R B' L2 F B' R2 U' B2 L' U2 R2 L2 F2 Rw Uw'
*3. *U' F' R' D' U' F2 D B2 D' R2 F D' R U L' D F U' R Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B D' B2 U B' R U' D2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 R2 L' B2 U R' Uw2 Rw2 L' F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 L' U' R Fw2 L' D Fw L Fw F2 D2 L' Rw' Fw' D2 R Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F2 y
*2. *U2 R' B2 U D2 F' R B' D' F' R2 F' U2 F' R2 B' U2 B' L2 U' Rw2 B2 Uw2 R D' Rw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 L Fw' L' B Uw2 Fw B Rw2 Uw R Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw2 x
*3. *L2 F L F2 R' B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U2 D B2 L' U' F L' F' U2 Fw2 R2 D R U Fw2 B2 R' Uw2 R F2 U' Fw D R Fw2 Rw2 R' L2 Uw Rw F' U2 Rw' D' z

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw Lw2 F' Uw R' Uw' R' Dw' Lw' Bw Rw D Uw2 B' D' Fw' U2 F B Rw L' B' Dw L' D Rw' L Dw' Uw B L' U' L' F2 Bw B2 L2 B Lw2 Dw' Rw2 D2 Bw2 Dw' R U Uw2 Bw Fw' Rw F2 Dw2 R Uw2 F2 Lw' B Dw U R' 3Uw2
*2. *Fw2 L2 D2 R2 Bw2 Rw' Bw' D2 L2 Lw F Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L Fw' B' R Rw' L B' Lw' L2 F R Rw' D2 Bw Rw' F2 D2 Lw2 D2 Bw' R' Lw' L' Fw Bw U' L' B L2 F' Bw Dw2 U' R' D Dw' B2 Rw' Uw2 Bw F2 Dw U' Bw Uw Rw 3Rw 3Uw'
*3. *F2 Bw2 Dw' D Rw2 R2 U' Uw' L' Lw' U Lw2 Fw' U' B F Lw2 U' R2 Uw' Dw2 L Lw2 F Bw D2 Lw D R Bw2 Rw L2 R2 Uw' D B' U' Lw2 U2 F2 Dw F' D Rw2 B Lw D' R' Uw L' U' Lw2 Bw2 U' R2 Uw' D Dw' Lw 3Fw 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Fw 3Uw' D2 Lw2 Dw B2 3Uw' L' R2 3Fw2 Rw R' Fw U F Bw2 U' 3Fw2 Dw' Uw' U' Rw' 3Uw' L' 3Fw Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw' Bw Rw2 3Rw2 R Dw' Lw 3Rw2 U2 B Fw' F2 R' Lw B' U Dw' 3Fw2 B2 Bw2 Rw2 F Rw' 3Fw2 D2 Lw' 3Fw 3Uw Dw2 Uw2 U2 Bw' Uw2 Dw2 Lw Bw Rw' Lw2 F2 Dw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw Uw Rw 3Uw x

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Dw Fw' 3Bw' Bw2 Lw' 3Dw R' 3Rw' Dw' F' D L Uw' Rw2 Lw Fw U' 3Lw 3Dw2 R 3Lw' Dw' R F' 3Fw2 3Bw2 D2 B2 Dw R2 3Lw' B2 3Dw' 3Lw' R F 3Uw 3Dw2 F2 3Rw 3Bw' D' 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw' L 3Lw' R B2 Lw 3Dw 3Fw Uw 3Fw' U2 F2 Fw' 3Uw 3Bw2 F2 B 3Dw' F 3Bw2 U 3Bw L 3Lw2 B 3Fw' Uw' 3Fw2 D' F' L' U 3Rw Lw Uw D 3Fw2 3Uw2 U' Lw 3Bw Lw' 3Lw 3Dw2 L 3Dw' 3Rw2 B2 3Lw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 U' 3Lw 3Fw' x2 y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F D2 F2 L' U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U B' L B L' B2 F' L2 U Rw2 Uw'
*2. *U' F' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 B R2 U L' R' D' B' L' U L Uw2
*3. *U F2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 F' D2 U B L D B R F' L' F' Uw'
*4. *F' U' L F2 L B2 R B2 D2 F U L' B U2 L B' F2 L2 Uw
*5. *B2 U' F2 L2 F' R' F2 D' B D2 F L2 B2 U2 D2 B' L
*6. *L2 U' R F2 R D2 F2 L B2 L' R2 F2 D' F L' B L2 D2 U R2 Fw
*7. *L' F2 R D2 B2 R F2 L' F' R' U2 B R' U' F2 D R' B' F Rw2
*8. *D2 L U2 L' F' B D' B R D' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F Rw2
*9. *B' U B U2 B2 R U2 R2 L U' F' R B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*10. *R' F2 L2 F D2 B R2 D2 B2 L' B D U' R2 B F D' R2 U Rw' Uw2
*11. *D' L2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' F2 U' L' B2 R' U L' F L2 R' Uw'
*12. *B R B2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' U' F R' D2 L' D' F L B' D2 Fw' Uw
*13. *D L2 D U B2 U2 B2 R D U' F U' L' F2 L2 R' F D Rw Uw'
*14. *F' D L B D2 L B2 U' L U2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 F B2 R2 B' L2 Fw Uw2
*15. *B2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 F2 L2 F' L F D' R B2 U2 F D L2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw
*16. *U2 B' D' B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B U2 R U' B F' D R' B Uw
*17. *F R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 F' D' L' B R' U2 F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U' Rw'
*18. *U2 D' R B2 R L F U' L' D2 F2 R B2 L' D2 F2 R F' L' Fw Uw2
*19. *D' R' L F2 B L F2 L F' U' L D B2 R2 U D F2 D2 Rw Uw2
*20. *U' L2 B2 D R' D2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F D L' R U' L U' Rw2 Uw
*21. *U L2 B' U2 L' U' R' D F2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*22. *L' U' R' B2 L' U L2 B R2 F' R2 U2 F2 B U2 F' D B' R2 Uw
*23. *L2 D L2 B D' F' U R B2 L' U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' U L F' Rw'
*24. *R' F D' L2 U F U L2 B F2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 Rw
*25. *R2 F D F' D2 B2 R' F' R F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 L2 U' B' Rw Uw'
*26. *D2 F' U' R' F2 U' B U2 F' U2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 U B R' Fw Uw'
*27. *F2 R D2 F' D2 L D B2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F' U Fw' Uw2
*28. *D2 R' B' R2 U D2 B' R B' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' L2 F2 L U2 B' Rw' Uw'
*29. *U F2 R2 U' F2 D' U' F2 L' U2 R D' F2 L2 U2 F' L2 D' U' Rw' Uw2
*30. *D L F D B R2 F' D2 F R2 B2 L2 R U F L' F' L B' Rw'
*31. *U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 U B U L2 D' F R' U L B U' Fw' Uw
*32. *D' F2 R F2 D R' F2 D' U2 R2 D2 B U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*33. *L' U F2 R2 D F2 L2 D L D' L B' L B2 L2 U2 R2 B U2 Rw2 Uw
*34. *L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B R D' F' U2 R2 B F2 R U Fw' Uw
*35. *B2 F L2 F2 D2 L F2 R U R2 B' R' F L B2 U R D Rw' Uw2
*36. *F2 D' R' D' B2 U' L F R2 D2 F2 B R2 L2 U2 F U2 B' U' Rw Uw'
*37. *F U B2 L F L' D' L F2 D2 F U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F' L B' U Fw
*38. *F U2 R' U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 U' L D2 L F' D2 B2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*39. *B2 U2 B' U B L B2 U' D2 L F U D2 F2 L2 D F2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*40. *F D2 L' F2 L' R2 U2 L' F2 D2 U R D2 F U' L' D B2 U Fw Uw2
*41. *U R' D2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F2 L' U R F2 R2 B U' Rw2
*42. *B' D2 R U' B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' U' B' U2 F D' R' B F2 Rw2 Uw2
*43. *F2 B' D2 L B' R F B2 R' D' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' B' Rw2 Uw'
*44. *L2 B2 U2 L2 B' F' L2 D L' R2 U2 B' R F' D' B2 U2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*45. *D2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 L B' F' L2 D' B' F' D L2 R' B2 F2 Uw
*46. *D F L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 R F L D2 F2 L2 B D' L2 Fw
*47. *R F' B2 D' R2 L B R B D' B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D' F' L Fw' Uw'
*48. *L D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 D' B2 D L R D L2 D2 B R'
*49. *R2 F2 U' D F D F' R L F R F' B L2 B' L2 D2 R2 Fw Uw2
*50. *U2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 L' R2 B L U' B L B L B2 R' U' B2 Rw' Uw
*51. *F R2 U2 R2 U2 B F' U L2 R B2 L F R F' D F' R' Fw'
*52. *R B' R2 D2 B2 U L2 D' R2 D R2 L U' F2 L B2 U2 B D' Fw'
*53. *U' L' B' L D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B F2 R' D F R2 U R2 U Fw Uw
*54. *B D2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 F L2 B' R2 U' L' B' L' R' D' L' F' Rw' Uw'
*55. *R2 F2 U D2 F D2 B2 L F' U D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 R Fw' Uw2
*56. *D' R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 R' F D2 B' R2 U F R2 Fw'
*57. *L2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U L2 B U L B2 R2 B D2 L' F' U2 L' Uw'
*58. *B R2 U2 R F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U L' B' R B' U' F2 D Rw' Uw
*59. *B D L B2 U L2 B U' R U D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U B D Fw'
*60. *U R2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R B' R2 U2 R D2 R2 F' U B' D Rw Uw2
*61. *F' L2 U' R' U F L' B' D B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' Rw Uw
*62. *F2 R U' R L U F L D L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 F' U Fw Uw
*63. *B R2 B L2 F' U F2 R' U' L2 U2 R2 F' B' L2 B' D2 U' R Fw'
*64. *F2 R' U2 B R2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 F' U' L' F2 R' D2 F Rw' Uw
*65. *D L2 U B2 U D B D R' L' F' B2 L' B2 D2 R L D2 Rw2
*66. *L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L U2 B F' U2 B2 L' D B L' B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*67. *B2 U2 F D' F D2 L2 D2 L U R' D' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' Rw Uw'
*68. *B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 R' B' L F' D F2 D' R' D' L2 B U Rw' Uw'
*69. *D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 R' B' D' F' D' R F2 D U B2 Rw Uw'
*70. *U2 D2 R' U2 R2 U F' B2 R2 F2 L' U2 R B2 R' B' R' B' Rw2 Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' D R U2 L D2 B2 D' F R2 U R F' U' L F2
*2. *L' F2 U L2 U2 F R2 B F2 D2 F L R U' B' L F D'
*3. *U L D2 B F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B' D' F2 D2 L' B2 D
*4. *L2 R' D2 U2 F2 L D2 R' F2 U' L B' U B2 D' U' L D2 F' R
*5. *R2 F' R2 B L2 B' U2 F R2 B U' B L' F D' B L F U' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' U B D2 R' F' D2 L U2 R D2 R' D2 R' B2 R' U2 D B2
*2. *D B2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' D U' B2 L F' D F2 U
*3. *B' L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L' U' L2 U2 R' D B' D2 B'
*4. *L' B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' F U L' B' F2 R2 F2 U2 R F L'
*5. *F' D F R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D L F D' B' L R' D' R2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' R2 D' L B2 D' U2 L2 D B2 U2 F' R B' U2 L' U R' D'
*2. *F2 L' B2 L D2 U2 R2 F D2 L U2 B' D' F2 U' F2 L' U
*3. *D2 B2 L F2 L D2 U2 L2 F2 R' D' R2 U2 L' R' U' R B' D L'
*4. *U2 B U2 L B' U' R U F' R U2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2
*5. *B' U R2 D L D2 B' R L2 U F D2 F D2 B' R2 L2 F B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L B' R D' F' U' L D' R2 L2 F' L2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 L U B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' D F2 R2 U' L2 B' D' U L D2 F L U F2 R B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U F R' D' R' D F D' B L' U2 F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F U2 F' U F' R U' R U'
*3. *R' U' F2 U' L2 D F2 D' R' D B2 L2 B2 R' B' F R' B2 U
*4. *R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' L D R' B F' L' U2 R D' F Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 B2 U2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 B' D B2 Rw L' D Rw F' D2 Uw' B Rw2 Fw F' Rw B2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U R' U' F R' F U' F R U2
*3. *L B2 R' D2 R U2 L' R2 U' B' U' F2 R B2 D' L' U' F' U'
*4. *L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 F U' F L2 B R' U2 R D' L D Rw2 B Uw2 R Fw2 F2 R B U2 Fw2 L2 D2 L Uw F U' F L U' Fw' R' Uw' Fw' B2 L2 Fw'
*5. *D' U2 L2 F' Uw U2 B' Dw2 Uw Bw' B' D2 Dw B' Fw' F' R Lw Uw Bw Dw Rw' D2 R Dw' D Bw2 U' Lw2 Rw' D2 R' B2 Rw' F' Rw Lw Bw' Dw2 L R U D Bw Uw2 L2 D2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' Uw' Rw Bw Dw Uw2 R B' Rw' U2 Dw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R U R' F U2 F U' R2 U'
*3. *L' F U F B R B' R2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 R U' L' B U2
*4. *U' L' F2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 F R D F L2 B' U' L' Uw2 B' Uw2 L F' Uw2 R L2 D2 L U2 Rw2 Uw' B' U L' Uw' Rw' Uw F2 D2 Fw D2 L2
*5. *Uw L Fw2 Lw2 U' Uw Bw Fw2 Dw2 Lw' D2 Uw2 U2 Lw' B Uw2 Rw' Fw Rw Uw2 F' Rw' Fw2 Dw2 D Lw' D2 U' R2 F' Lw' Uw' L' F' L' Lw2 U' R2 L Lw' Bw Uw L2 F2 L' U Bw' D R' Lw Rw' Bw2 Rw' Lw R D2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 L2
*6. *Fw' 3Rw2 U' L 3Rw' D2 Bw2 3Fw2 D' R' U2 Lw2 Bw 3Uw' Dw 3Fw2 F' D' Bw R2 3Fw' R2 3Rw' B Lw2 F U' Bw Lw F2 3Fw2 B2 Uw' 3Uw' U2 B 3Rw' Lw' Dw' B Lw2 D Rw B' 3Rw F' Dw2 Lw' Uw Dw2 3Uw U' B2 Dw' D2 B' R 3Rw Lw2 3Fw 3Uw' Dw' 3Rw2 Fw L Lw 3Fw2 Lw' L2 B Bw2 3Fw2 D2 Lw' Uw' Rw 3Rw R 3Uw2 D'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 F R2 F2 R U R U2 F'
*3. *L B2 U2 L2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 B' U2 F2 R B2 D' U' B'
*4. *D' L U2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 B' D' F2 R2 U' L F2 R2 Uw2 F' R' Uw2 B' Uw2 R' Fw2 R' B2 R' B Uw2 L Uw' Fw2 D' F' Fw D2 Rw Fw2 R F Rw2
*5. *Uw' B D2 B2 L F' B' Bw Dw2 Fw U Uw R' L Bw F L Bw2 F Dw Fw2 D R2 Uw2 Lw2 F' Fw' B D Dw2 Lw2 F2 L D Dw' B' F Rw' Bw2 L2 B R' Fw L F2 Rw U' F U2 F L Uw D' R Fw2 L' Lw' B' Dw Lw'
*6. *Rw2 Uw' D Lw2 R F2 Uw Rw2 3Uw' D2 B L' Rw' F2 3Rw B 3Rw2 L Lw 3Fw Bw2 U2 Rw' Fw Rw2 L 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw Rw' L2 D Dw2 R' Uw2 3Uw B2 3Fw Fw Dw' Fw' U2 D Lw2 F' 3Rw 3Uw Bw' 3Rw2 D2 3Fw2 Lw R' 3Fw2 Fw2 3Rw B F' Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 B Lw2 3Fw Lw' 3Uw B' F Fw2 Bw2 D 3Rw2 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Rw Lw2 D
*7. *L' Lw2 U Lw' 3Rw2 U D' 3Dw' 3Rw2 F2 L2 3Bw2 D Rw' Lw R 3Lw' 3Bw' Dw Bw' Dw' Uw D Bw Uw' Dw' U' D Rw' 3Lw R' 3Rw' U2 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Lw Uw L Uw' 3Uw Bw' R 3Dw R' 3Lw2 B' 3Lw2 L2 3Dw R 3Uw' B2 U 3Fw2 B' Fw2 3Bw' 3Uw' U' Fw' 3Rw Uw2 3Dw2 U F' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Lw' 3Rw2 R' 3Dw D R Uw2 Lw2 3Bw2 Uw' 3Uw' 3Dw Fw 3Uw' B 3Uw2 Uw2 U' 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Lw' R2 3Rw' Lw U2 F' Rw2 F L2 3Uw' Fw R D

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR1+ DL4- UL5- U4- R3- D6+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U4+ R4- D2- L5+ ALL2+
*2. *UR2+ DR1- DL1- UL6+ U1- R6+ D2+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R5- D3+ L3+ ALL5+ UR DR
*3. *UR2- DR2+ DL2- UL3- U1+ R4- D3+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U2- R1+ D6+ L4- ALL6+ UL
*4. *UR0+ DR2- DL3+ UL1- U3+ R1- D5+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R5- D4- L4- ALL2- DR UL
*5. *UR1+ DR3- DL3- UL0+ U1+ R4+ D2- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U5- R3+ D5+ L3- ALL2+ UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U R' B' L B R' L' U L U u l r
*2. *R' U L U' B U B' U L R' L' b
*3. *L' R' U' B L U' R' U L' U' L' u' l r b
*4. *B U' R' L B' L' R' B' R L B u r b
*5. *B' U R' U' B U' L' R' U R' B' u l' r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,-4)
*2. *(-3,5) / (4,-2) / (2,-1) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (4,-3) / (2,-5) / (6,0)
*3. *(-2,0) / (6,3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,-3) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (6,-1)
*4. *(0,-1) / (4,-2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-4)
*5. *(1,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (4,-5) / (2,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (1,-4) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (-4,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R L U B' U' R' B U' L' B' L
*2. *R B U B' U L' B' L U' L' R'
*3. *B L U L' B L' U B' U' B' R
*4. *L U B' U' L B R' U L B U
*5. *R B' L B' L' B' L R L U' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip U2' L' F L2' BL2' U L' flip U2' F2' L BR2' R BL L BR2 F2' U2' R' U R' F2 U' F U' R2' U
*2. *F2' L2' F L2' BR2' U2 flip F BR' BL BR' U2 L2 BR2 U2 R F2 R2' F2' U R2' F2 U2' R2' U
*3. *U L2 flip R2' L BL U2' F L2 BL L' flip F U2' BR R BL2' BR2' U2 L2' U2' R F2' U' F' U' R2' U2 F2' R2 U'
*4. *L2' flip BL2 U R2' BR2 R2' BL L BR2 flip R U2' R2' U F2 L2 BR U R F U2 F R2 F' U R F R2' F R2'
*5. *flip U2 BL2' L BR2' U' R2 F2 flip F' BL2 L BL2 BR2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R' F2' R2 U2' F' R2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U R U' R U' R2 U' F U' R
*3. *F2 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R F' R2 U F D' B2 U2 B L
*4. *B' L' F U D2 F' D' L F' R2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F B' D Uw2 B' D' Fw2 U B2 D2 B R2 Uw2 U' Rw' B Rw L' F' R2 Uw R' B' Rw Fw' L' Uw'
*5. *L2 R U F D Rw2 Fw Rw2 Bw L' Uw' Dw' F Dw2 R' D' U R D2 Uw U' Dw L B' D2 R' L' Bw' B2 Fw2 R' Lw' L Rw B' Lw L U' F B Lw F L' Rw2 U2 R2 D' U Uw2 L B Dw' Uw L2 Uw' Rw U' Dw Bw D
*OH. *L2 F R' U B2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F D' L' U2 B F2 D' U2
*Clock. *UR3- DR0+ DL1+ UL5- U5- R6+ D2+ L2- ALL4- y2 U3- R2+ D5+ L1- ALL0+ UR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B U R U R' B' U' R' B' U' B u' r'
*Square-1. *(3,-4) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (6,-2) / (0,-4)
*Skewb. *U R U L U R U L' R' L' R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' F l' f' F l b f' B' F' L B' L R B' L' F
*2. *f' F r' b' l' b' f R' F' L R B' F L' R'
*3. *F l' f' F L' B r b f' F' R F' R' F R'
*4. *B F' l b' B' R' l' b r' R' B L' B' F' R' B' L' F' R
*5. *l' b' r' b' B' L F' l' f' R B' L F R' F R' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw U' Rw' L Uw' Lw' R' Lw' Bw Lw Uw' Rw Lw' Uw Bw' u r b
*2. *Uw' Lw' Uw U' L B' Lw' Uw' U' L R Lw' Rw' Lw Bw Rw' Lw' Uw Lw u' l'
*3. *Rw U' L' B Uw' Rw' L' R' Lw' B' Uw' Rw' Bw Lw Rw Uw' Bw' u l r'
*4. *Lw Uw' R' Bw' Uw' U' Bw U' L Bw R' B Lw' Uw Rw Uw Lw Rw Lw u
*5. *Uw U' R' Lw Rw L' Bw U' R' B' Rw' Lw' Uw' Bw Lw Bw Lw Bw' u' r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 R2 U L3 D R2 D L2 U R2 D2 L U R2 D L3 U R3 U L U L D2 R2 D L U3 R D L2 U L D2 R U2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U2 R D3 L U3 R D R D R D L2 U R D L2 U R U R U R D2 L U R D2 L U L U L U R2 D L U L D R D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D2 L U L D R U R2 U L3 D R3 D L U3 R D2 L U L U L D2 R U2 R D L D2 R2 U2 L2 U L D R D R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R D R D2 L U L D L U3 R2 D R U L D L2 U R2 D L D2 L U R3 U L D2 R U2 L U L D2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U L2 U R2 D3 L U3 R2 D L D R D L U L U R U R D2 L D L U L U R U R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U L F2 R2 U' R F R2 U F2 R2 U D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D F D' B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 R2 B' D2 F L2 R2 F U2 L2 F D B L' R' D R U F' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 B R L' F' D B L2 F U2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' B L2 D' R2 U L2 U R2 B2 U L2 B U' L B' D' B R' F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R D F L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D L2 D2 R D U2 F' L' R2 B R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F U2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L' U2 L' D L' U' L2 B R' B'
*2. *D2 R' D F2 U R2 U2 L' B R' F L2 B2 R U2 L2 B2 R U2 R
*3. *B D L2 U' D2 B F U2 R2 B L' B2 D U' F' D' L'
*4. *F2 L' D2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 B' L D2 U' F R2 B L' U2 R2
*5. *L' D R F U' R F2 D' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F L2 F' R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UF UB UR UB LB UL UF LB RF UR RF UR UF UL LB UB UL RF RB UB UL UF UR UL UB LB RB UR LF UL UB DL LB LF DL LB DF LF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR RB UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ UF+2 LF DR-2 DB+ RB+2 DL+
*2. * UF UB UR UF UB UL UF UR UB UL UB UL RF UF UL UB UR UF UL LB UL LB RB UR RB LF UL UB UR RF UF LF DB DL LB DR RB DB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 LB RF+ UR+2 UB- DF RF- DL+2 LF+2
*3. * UR UL UB UR UB UL UB UL UB LB UB RF UR UB UL UF LB UL UB UL RF UF RB UB UR LB UL LF UL LB UB LB RB UR UF LF UL DR RB UB UL DB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR+ UF LF RB UR+2 DL-2 DF RF+2 DL+2 DB+2 DR+ RF DB+2
*4. * UR UF UB UR UF UB UR UB UL UF UB UR UF UL UB LB UL UB UR UL UB UL RF UF UR UB LB UL UB RB UB LF UL UF UR RB UB UR UL RF RB UB LF DB DR DF RF UR RB UB LB UL DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UB+2 LF+2 RB UB-2 DF LF-2 UF-2 DR+ RF+2 UF+2 UB+2 UL UB+ RF+ LF LB UB LB+ DB+2 LB DB
*5. * UR UB UL UB UL UF UR UB UL UF UL UB UL UB LB UL RF UF UR UB RF UF UR UL UF RB UB UL UF RB LF UL UB UR UB LB DL LF DB LB DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UR+2 RF UR-2 RB-2 UB DF+ LF UL+2 DR+2 RB DR RB+2 LB+ UL LB UL+ LB+2 UB LB UB+2 RB+ DR DF LF- DR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F R' L' R' U' R U L F R' F' R' U F L F' L U R' L' U' F' R L' U' F' U' BL' D' L B' U BR R U'
*2. *U' L U L' U' BL' B BL U' L' BL' B BL L' F R' F' R U F' U' R F U' L' U F' L' R' F' L' BR' B' U' BR F' D B
*3. *F R F' R U L' U' L F U' R U F' R' F' R F' L F' R L' R F L U' L' R U' R U F' D L D' BR U D' F'
*4. *L' B L BL L' BL' B' U L U F' L' F U' R' F R F L' F' U' R U L U F L' F U' BL' L' D BR' F BR F'
*5. *U L R' L' F' L F R L U L R' F' L' F L R U' F U' F' R U L' R' U' F' L U R' U BR' U' L' D L B L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2021)

Results for week 49: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegerne, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(126)
1.  1.08 Legomanz
2.  1.26 BrianJ
3.  1.32 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.34 MLGCubez
5.  1.61 Imran Rahman
6.  1.62 leomannen
7.  1.63 Khairur Rachim
8.  1.66 ExultantCarn
9.  1.69 OriginalUsername
10.  1.94 GioccioCuber
11.  1.96 Luke Garrett
12.  2.00 darrensaito
13.  2.11 Vlad Hordiienko
14.  2.13 TipsterTrickster 
15.  2.20 Shaun Mack
16.  2.26 NathanaelCubes
17.  2.27 JackPfeifer
18.  2.30 BraydenAdamsSolves
19.  2.31 Kedin drysdale
20.  2.35 Liam Wadek
21.  2.39 asacuber
22.  2.55 Benyó
23.  2.64 DLXCubing
24.  2.73 jaysammey777
25.  2.77 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  2.79 tJardigradHe
27.  2.90 Wilhelm
28.  2.99 cuberkid10
29.  3.08 sean_cut4
30.  3.11 Ontricus
31.  3.21 TheEpicCuber
32.  3.29 BradenTheMagician
33.  3.33 Dream Cubing
34.  3.36 DGCubes
35.  3.37 dollarstorecubes
35.  3.37 BMcCl1
37.  3.43 Brendyn Dunagan
38.  3.45 midnightcuberx
39.  3.50 mihnea3000
40.  3.51 sqAree
41.  3.57 Camerone Chin
42.  3.58 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
43.  3.59 MCuber
44.  3.62 Fisko
44.  3.62 TheCubingAddict980
46.  3.71 arctan
47.  3.73 Cale S
47.  3.73 WoowyBaby
49.  3.79 Ich_73
50.  3.80 VectorCubes
51.  3.82 weatherman223
52.  3.85 jihu1011
53.  3.87 Fred Lang
54.  3.88 agradess2
54.  3.88 yijunleow
56.  3.90 abhijat
56.  3.90 Shadowjockey
58.  3.95 wearephamily1719
59.  3.98 Nuuk cuber
60.  4.03 Cuber2s
61.  4.07 Sub1Hour
62.  4.08 Triangles_are_cubers
63.  4.09 ichcubegerne
64.  4.10 Heewon Seo
65.  4.14 Brandonius
66.  4.15 VIBE_ZT
67.  4.16 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  4.19 sigalig
69.  4.24 Michael DeLaRosa
70.  4.25 CB21
71.  4.33 PCCuber
71.  4.33 bh13
73.  4.34 Allagos
74.  4.37 PotatoesAreUs
75.  4.43 Astral Cubing 
76.  4.49 trangium
77.  4.56 CubableYT
78.  4.73 Cubey_Tube
79.  4.78 White KB
80.  4.85 theit07
81.  4.89 Josiah Blomker
82.  4.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
83.  4.93 2019ECKE02
84.  4.99 d2polld
85.  5.12 Cozy
86.  5.13 abunickabhi
87.  5.17 MartinN13
88.  5.26 epride17
89.  5.27 Riddler97
89.  5.27 Loffy8
91.  5.36 pizzacrust
92.  5.49 John Benwell
93.  5.88 InlandEmpireCuber
94.  6.19 Labano
94.  6.19 Lewis
96.  6.20 Li Xiang
97.  6.35 hydynn
98.  6.37 KamTheCuber
99.  6.48 nevinscph
100.  6.66 BlueAcidball
101.  7.00 Poorcuber09
102.  7.02 Taleag
103.  7.47 Mike Hughey
104.  7.48 KellanB
105.  7.67 memo_cubed
106.  7.85 N4C0
107.  7.91 hebscody
108.  8.22 cubingmom2
109.  8.28 pb_cuber
110.  8.42 seungju choi
111.  9.13 aamiel
112.  9.35 Jrg
113.  9.56 beaux_cuber
114.  9.86 Emma_The_Capricorn
115.  9.90 Sellerie11
116.  10.18 thomas.sch
117.  10.29 One Wheel
118.  10.58 sporteisvogel
119.  11.06 Jacck
120.  11.58 squanbld
121.  11.60 Joel binu
122.  12.08 @slow cuber
123.  13.65 Leonard Erik Gombár
124.  15.28 MatsBergsten
125.  16.02 RaFperm
126.  26.93 Isaiah Blomker


*3x3x3*(177)
1.  6.21 Luke Garrett
2.  7.25 Legomanz
3.  7.26 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.46 JackPfeifer
5.  7.56 tJardigradHe
6.  7.64 Shaun Mack
7.  7.66 OriginalUsername
8.  7.81 BrianJ
9.  7.94 NoahCubing
10.  8.00 Kedin drysdale
11.  8.05 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
12.  8.06 darrensaito
13.  8.28 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  8.28 Jscuber
15.  8.36 Zeke Mackay
16.  8.40 MLGCubez
17.  8.43 cuberkid10
18.  8.54 Charles Jerome
19.  8.62 BradenTheMagician
20.  8.70 Heewon Seo
21.  8.88 Skewb_Cube
22.  9.01 NathanaelCubes
23.  9.06 JChambers13
23.  9.06 sean_cut4
25.  9.12 Rouxster
26.  9.30 Dream Cubing
27.  9.38 dollarstorecubes
28.  9.39 ExultantCarn
29.  9.42 GenTheThief
30.  9.49 BraydenAdamsSolves
31.  9.53 G2013
32.  9.57 jihu1011
33.  9.61 Shadowjockey
33.  9.61 yijunleow
35.  9.63 agradess2
36.  9.67 Benyó
36.  9.67 leomannen
38.  9.72 DLXCubing
39.  9.78 Cale S
40.  9.79 Camerone Chin
41.  9.84 vishwasankarcubing
42.  9.85 jaysammey777
43.  10.13 TipsterTrickster 
44.  10.14 Allagos
45.  10.19 abhijat
46.  10.21 GioccioCuber
47.  10.36 mihnea3000
48.  10.37 Ontricus
49.  10.55 Keenan Johnson
50.  10.58 VJW
50.  10.58 ichcubegerne
50.  10.58 FaLoL
53.  10.69 sigalig
54.  10.77 Brady
55.  10.79 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
56.  10.86 20luky3
57.  10.90 Nuuk cuber
58.  11.10 DGCubes
59.  11.25 abunickabhi
60.  11.27 Riddler97
61.  11.29 pizzacrust
62.  11.31 oliverpallo
63.  11.32 VectorCubes
64.  11.33 scrubizilla
65.  11.34 Liam Wadek
66.  11.35 weatherman223
67.  11.42 Keroma12
68.  11.47 wearephamily1719
69.  11.49 TheCubingAddict980
70.  11.59 2019ECKE02
70.  11.59 Boris McCoy
72.  11.66 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
72.  11.66 RapsinSix
74.  11.68 lumes2121
75.  11.73 MartinN13
76.  11.75 CubableYT
77.  11.86 Imran Rahman
78.  11.88 Michael DeLaRosa
79.  12.02 Kacper Jędrzejuk
80.  12.04 Astral Cubing 
81.  12.06 PCCuber
82.  12.18 Brandonius
83.  12.19 trangium
84.  12.23 Cubey_Tube
85.  12.29 Fred Lang
86.  12.32 Fisko
87.  12.37 PotatoesAreUs
88.  12.50 MCuber
88.  12.50 Wilhelm
90.  12.58 Ich_73
91.  12.59 Chris Van Der Brink
92.  12.60 V Achyuthan
93.  12.61 sqAree
94.  12.66 midnightcuberx
95.  13.00 Utkarsh Ashar
96.  13.06 xyzzy
97.  13.12 seungju choi
98.  13.16 LwBigcubes
99.  13.17 Sub1Hour
100.  13.24 DesertWolf
101.  13.33 brad711
102.  13.47 Cuber2s
103.  13.51 Josiah Blomker
104.  13.55 Loffy8
105.  13.64 revaldoah
106.  13.84 TheEpicCuber
107.  13.95 CB21
108.  13.96 KamTheCuber
109.  14.12 Triangles_are_cubers
110.  14.32 breadears
111.  14.33 d2polld
112.  14.43 ZZerBoss
113.  14.45 Lvl9001Wizard
114.  14.76 bh13
115.  14.86 InlandEmpireCuber
116.  14.88 BlueAcidball
117.  15.30 nevinscph
118.  15.58 RainbowsAndStuff
119.  15.73 CaptainCuber
120.  15.80 epride17
121.  15.86 WoowyBaby
122.  15.89 White KB
123.  16.04 VIBE_ZT
124.  16.13 LittleLumos
125.  16.30 thatkid
126.  16.43 John Benwell
127.  16.51 arctan
128.  16.64 Cozy
129.  16.70 feli.cubes
130.  17.13 FlatMars
131.  17.40 Li Xiang
132.  17.81 Sitina
133.  19.24 pb_cuber
134.  19.35 StrangeCraft
135.  19.42 Oleksandr
136.  19.83 Poorcuber09
137.  19.85 Rusty05
138.  19.99 Sellerie11
139.  20.12 KellanB
140.  20.20 padddi
141.  20.22 Lewis
142.  20.52 finri
143.  21.47 Jrg
144.  21.48 squanbld
145.  21.80 Leonard Erik Gombár
146.  21.96 sporteisvogel
147.  22.07 hydynn
148.  22.58 JJJAY
149.  22.84 zakikaz
150.  23.87 N4C0
151.  23.91 Foreright
152.  24.49 beaux_cuber
153.  24.83 One Wheel
154.  27.27 BadSpeedCuber
155.  27.31 Rubika-37-021204
156.  27.49 rubiksboy0710
157.  28.07 Oliver Wrzecionowski
158.  28.17 aamiel
159.  29.18 Taleag
160.  30.63 RestroomLad57
161.  30.67 RaFperm
162.  31.04 GRVigo
163.  31.14 DaTornadoKarateCuber
164.  31.66 GT8590
165.  32.72 memo_cubed
166.  33.14 thomas.sch
167.  33.41 Jacck
168.  36.13 MagnificentThe1st
169.  36.36 abigaildoyle
170.  37.88 MatsBergsten
171.  38.54 Nash171
172.  39.00 Kim38889
173.  39.10 @slow cuber
174.  39.46 Emma_The_Capricorn
175.  43.79 Joel binu
176.  50.15 hebscody
177.  1:36.50 Isaiah Blomker


*4x4x4*(91)
1.  29.13 Khairur Rachim
2.  29.90 cuberkid10
3.  30.94 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  31.23 Heewon Seo
5.  31.40 tJardigradHe
6.  31.65 OriginalUsername
7.  32.19 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  32.32 FastCubeMaster
9.  32.55 Luke Garrett
10.  34.42 Shaun Mack
11.  34.88 darrensaito
12.  35.88 G2013
13.  36.52 MCuber
14.  36.79 Dream Cubing
15.  36.86 FaLoL
16.  37.15 Shadowjockey
17.  37.39 BradenTheMagician
18.  38.45 Liam Wadek
19.  39.05 DGCubes
20.  39.07 agradess2
21.  39.77 ichcubegerne
22.  39.88 sigalig
23.  40.58 leomannen
24.  40.66 jaysammey777
25.  40.68 sean_cut4
26.  41.37 Benyó
27.  42.96 dollarstorecubes
28.  43.24 Boris McCoy
29.  43.26 NathanaelCubes
30.  43.33 Michael DeLaRosa
31.  43.48 LwBigcubes
31.  43.48 GioccioCuber
33.  44.91 CB21
34.  46.66 Allagos
35.  46.85 nevinscph
36.  47.22 abunickabhi
37.  47.30 Skewb_Cube
38.  47.68 2019ECKE02
39.  47.70 Ontricus
40.  47.97 Keroma12
41.  48.56 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
42.  48.62 PotatoesAreUs
43.  49.28 TheEpicCuber
44.  49.49 sqAree
45.  49.52 Nuuk cuber
46.  49.79 breadears
47.  50.02 Sub1Hour
48.  50.07 lumes2121
49.  50.44 pizzacrust
50.  51.49 wearephamily1719
51.  52.03 thatkid
52.  52.16 VJW
53.  52.31 Riddler97
54.  52.52 midnightcuberx
55.  53.38 Fisko
56.  55.03 Loffy8
57.  55.49 PCCuber
58.  56.67 LittleLumos
59.  57.03 John Benwell
60.  57.59 Josiah Blomker
61.  58.59 VIBE_ZT
62.  58.60 Kacper Jędrzejuk
63.  1:00.52 Cubey_Tube
64.  1:00.79 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
65.  1:02.78 TheCubingAddict980
66.  1:04.37 InlandEmpireCuber
67.  1:07.30 Li Xiang
68.  1:07.35 BlueAcidball
69.  1:09.36 seungju choi
70.  1:14.67 bh13
71.  1:15.83 Poorcuber09
72.  1:16.89 One Wheel
73.  1:20.44 Lewis
74.  1:23.28 Jrg
75.  1:24.35 padddi
76.  1:26.45 KamTheCuber
77.  1:28.26 Sellerie11
78.  1:34.79 sporteisvogel
79.  1:37.89 pb_cuber
80.  1:42.16 Jacck
81.  1:48.89 thomas.sch
82.  1:48.90 RaFperm
83.  1:49.57 Cozy
84.  1:53.89 feli.cubes
85.  1:59.66 KellanB
86.  2:02.55 MatsBergsten
87.  2:09.77 V Achyuthan
88.  2:54.17 @slow cuber
89.  3:03.81 Emma_The_Capricorn
90.  3:55.75 hebscody
91.  5:54.81 Joel binu


*5x5x5*(57)
1.  57.52 Dream Cubing
2.  57.62 OriginalUsername
3.  58.35 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:00.39 cuberkid10
5.  1:02.28 Benyó
6.  1:02.43 FaLoL
7.  1:04.07 Heewon Seo
8.  1:04.41 darrensaito
9.  1:06.08 BrianJ
10.  1:08.66 Luke Garrett
11.  1:09.22 Shadowjockey
12.  1:09.27 agradess2
13.  1:11.78 jihu1011
14.  1:11.86 ichcubegerne
15.  1:15.80 sigalig
16.  1:16.11 dollarstorecubes
17.  1:17.11 Sub1Hour
18.  1:17.44 jaysammey777
19.  1:17.54 LwBigcubes
20.  1:20.13 sean_cut4
21.  1:23.33 MCuber
22.  1:24.44 nevinscph
23.  1:25.22 Liam Wadek
24.  1:25.47 NathanaelCubes
25.  1:26.95 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26.  1:27.53 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:27.85 CB21
28.  1:27.90 abunickabhi
29.  1:28.06 BradenTheMagician
30.  1:28.30 Riddler97
31.  1:35.98 Boris McCoy
32.  1:37.82 TheEpicCuber
33.  1:38.94 Allagos
34.  1:40.05 Michael DeLaRosa
35.  1:41.31 2019ECKE02
36.  1:44.29 thatkid
37.  1:50.86 breadears
38.  1:57.16 pizzacrust
39.  1:59.86 John Benwell
40.  2:00.41 Loffy8
41.  2:03.35 Lewis
42.  2:05.68 One Wheel
43.  2:06.10 InlandEmpireCuber
44.  2:06.63 Cubey_Tube
45.  2:06.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  2:16.66 Jrg
47.  2:30.25 bh13
48.  2:34.15 Poorcuber09
49.  2:39.02 sporteisvogel
50.  2:41.69 Jacck
51.  2:56.88 thomas.sch
52.  3:11.89 Sellerie11
53.  3:20.15 KellanB
54.  4:03.63 MatsBergsten
55.  DNF midnightcuberx
55.  DNF PCCuber
55.  DNF linus.sch


*6x6x6*(32)
1.  1:40.89 cuberkid10
2.  1:45.52 Dream Cubing
3.  1:48.97 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:53.03 Benyó
5.  1:53.78 OriginalUsername
6.  1:57.17 ichcubegerne
7.  2:06.51 FaLoL
8.  2:08.56 LwBigcubes
9.  2:08.68 agradess2
10.  2:10.72 sigalig
11.  2:11.54 Shadowjockey
12.  2:12.67 nevinscph
13.  2:14.48 Heewon Seo
14.  2:17.53 Keroma12
15.  2:19.02 Liam Wadek
16.  2:27.49 CB21
17.  2:34.74 jaysammey777
18.  2:35.18 Sub1Hour
19.  2:40.61 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  2:53.79 sean_cut4
21.  2:56.32 Nuuk cuber
22.  2:57.95 TheEpicCuber
23.  3:40.00 One Wheel
24.  3:50.21 sqAree
25.  4:07.84 Jrg
26.  4:50.67 Jacck
27.  5:11.20 bh13
28.  5:15.17 sporteisvogel
29.  5:53.52 thomas.sch
30.  DNF pizzacrust
30.  DNF linus.sch
30.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  2:32.46 Dream Cubing
2.  2:42.45 ichcubegerne
3.  2:44.75 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:55.78 FaLoL
5.  3:09.14 LwBigcubes
6.  3:26.52 agradess2
7.  3:29.50 CB21
8.  3:32.55 Liam Wadek
9.  3:33.00 nevinscph
10.  3:35.87 sigalig
11.  3:53.10 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  3:54.70 Sub1Hour
13.  4:32.22 NathanaelCubes
14.  6:06.11 Jrg
15.  6:59.71 filmip
16.  7:35.86 thomas.sch
17.  8:20.14 sporteisvogel
18.  DNF brad711
18.  DNF pizzacrust
18.  DNF Sellerie11


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(34)
1.  4.11 Khairur Rachim
2.  5.06 GioccioCuber
3.  5.17 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  7.26 OriginalUsername
5.  8.15 TipsterTrickster 
6.  9.47 NathanaelCubes
7.  9.71 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  9.79 Benyó
9.  10.22 agradess2
10.  10.24 jaysammey777
11.  10.36 seungju choi
12.  10.41 BradenTheMagician
13.  12.95 Li Xiang
14.  14.74 Luke Garrett
15.  19.19 2019ECKE02
16.  19.72 sean_cut4
17.  20.16 MatsBergsten
18.  20.51 nevinscph
19.  21.30 sqAree
20.  21.77 Fisko
21.  31.35 Mike Hughey
22.  37.57 squanbld
23.  43.07 Nuuk cuber
24.  43.89 CB21
25.  47.34 John Benwell
26.  47.96 thomas.sch
27.  1:01.28 sporteisvogel
28.  1:12.02 MCuber
29.  1:17.69 Jacck
30.  1:22.33 Leonard Erik Gombár
31.  1:42.35 RaFperm
32.  2:05.22 Josiah Blomker
33.  2:19.00 BlueAcidball
34.  DNF ichcubegerne


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(27)
1.  21.78 G2013
2.  34.10 CubingWithJosh
3.  37.28 sqAree


Spoiler



4.  43.15 Keroma12
5.  44.52 2019ECKE02
6.  44.57 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  45.83 Riddler97
8.  1:00.43 jaysammey777
9.  1:19.18 MatsBergsten
10.  1:20.56 revaldoah
11.  1:21.37 thatkid
12.  1:24.88 squanbld
13.  1:34.33 nevinscph
14.  2:05.44 filmip
15.  2:34.12 Jacck
16.  2:37.62 CB21
17.  3:23.54 Nuuk cuber
18.  3:27.89 RestroomLad57
19.  4:25.93 MCuber
20.  5:10.09 BlueAcidball
21.  6:27.14 sporteisvogel
22.  DNF d2polld
22.  DNF padddi
22.  DNF seungju choi
22.  DNF freshcuber.de
22.  DNF NathanaelCubes
22.  DNF DesertWolf


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(6)
1.  2:24.57 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  4:19.96 nevinscph
3.  5:01.85 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  7:26.97 MatsBergsten
5.  9:53.40 Jacck
6.  12:37.73 CB21


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  5:38.86 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  11:22.28 nevinscph
3.  31:29.59 CB21


Spoiler



4.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  25:41.39 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  42:54.11 nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  20/21 52:14 Riddler97
2.  19/23 37:20 Keroma12
3.  15/20 50:01 willian_pessoa


Spoiler



4.  3/3 4:17 seungju choi
5.  3/3 6:25 nevinscph
6.  3/3 18:33 CB21
7.  3/3 20:28 Jacck
8.  2/3 30:00 sporteisvogel
9.  1/2 8:45 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 one-handed*(103)
1.  10.70 Luke Garrett
2.  10.74 Khairur Rachim
3.  11.65 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  12.40 tJardigradHe
5.  12.59 BrianJ
6.  12.65 OriginalUsername
7.  12.76 Shaun Mack
8.  12.94 NathanaelCubes
8.  12.94 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
10.  13.44 GenTheThief
11.  14.39 Rouxster
12.  14.44 Charles Jerome
13.  15.05 Dream Cubing
14.  15.22 Jscuber
15.  15.72 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  15.85 vishwasankarcubing
17.  16.25 midnightcuberx
18.  16.87 DLXCubing
19.  16.97 V Achyuthan
20.  17.03 mihnea3000
21.  17.15 sean_cut4
22.  17.45 ichcubegerne
23.  17.48 jihu1011
24.  17.87 BradenTheMagician
25.  18.03 ExultantCarn
26.  18.13 abunickabhi
27.  18.22 GioccioCuber
28.  18.31 cuberkid10
29.  18.93 dollarstorecubes
30.  19.07 jaysammey777
31.  19.36 Utkarsh Ashar
32.  19.51 MCuber
33.  19.56 sigalig
34.  19.62 Benyó
35.  19.63 MartinN13
36.  20.01 Cale S
37.  20.10 Shadowjockey
38.  20.17 agradess2
39.  20.22 xyzzy
40.  20.90 ZZerBoss
41.  21.01 Riddler97
42.  21.24 wearephamily1719
43.  21.26 FaLoL
44.  21.40 Ontricus
45.  22.03 yijunleow
46.  22.11 PCCuber
47.  22.16 revaldoah
48.  22.20 DGCubes
49.  22.44 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
50.  22.80 Boris McCoy
51.  23.04 Kedin drysdale
52.  23.13 weatherman223
53.  23.53 trangium
54.  23.54 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
55.  24.03 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  24.11 Michael DeLaRosa
57.  24.41 Nuuk cuber
58.  24.47 2019ECKE02
59.  24.57 sqAree
60.  24.63 VJW
61.  25.35 Allagos
62.  25.63 Fisko
63.  25.98 Sub1Hour
64.  26.43 Liam Wadek
65.  26.91 nevinscph
66.  27.18 TheCubingAddict980
67.  27.58 breadears
68.  28.83 Cubey_Tube
69.  28.84 InlandEmpireCuber
70.  28.88 VectorCubes
71.  29.33 Loffy8
72.  29.79 Keroma12
73.  29.99 VIBE_ZT
74.  31.14 epride17
75.  31.64 WoowyBaby
76.  32.04 Kacper Jędrzejuk
77.  32.48 LittleLumos
78.  33.45 BlueAcidball
79.  33.52 Cubing Forever
80.  34.26 White KB
81.  35.29 pizzacrust
82.  36.16 PotatoesAreUs
83.  36.24 CB21
84.  41.12 seungju choi
85.  41.47 Li Xiang
86.  41.96 John Benwell
87.  44.05 sporteisvogel
88.  45.20 Cozy
89.  51.43 Josiah Blomker
90.  51.55 pb_cuber
91.  54.55 StrangeCraft
92.  54.98 Jacck
93.  55.78 feli.cubes
94.  58.25 squanbld
95.  59.42 hebscody
96.  1:01.69 Rubika-37-021204
97.  1:07.00 RestroomLad57
98.  1:11.74 KellanB
99.  1:38.06 MatsBergsten
100.  1:45.36 @slow cuber
101.  2:26.78 MagnificentThe1st
102.  2:34.89 Joel binu
103.  DNF abigaildoyle


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  52.50 GenTheThief
2.  1:52.72 Li Xiang
3.  3:51.72 CB21

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(6)
1.  31.66 ichcubegerne
2.  44.52 CB21
3.  44.94 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:31.96 Jacck
5.  DNF MatsBergsten
5.  DNF StrangeCraft


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  22.67 (21, 22, 25) Cale S
2.  29.67 (25, 36, 28) WoowyBaby
3.  46.00 (42, 49, 47) CB21


Spoiler



4.  46.33 (41, 50, 48) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) Shadowjockey
5.  DNF (49, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (62, DNS, DNS) BlueAcidball


*2-3-4 Relay*(50)
1.  39.80 Luke Garrett
2.  43.40 OriginalUsername
3.  46.33 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  48.79 Khairur Rachim
5.  53.54 MCuber
6.  54.32 DLXCubing
7.  55.08 Shaun Mack
8.  55.10 dollarstorecubes
9.  55.77 ichcubegerne
10.  56.91 NathanaelCubes
11.  57.06 sigalig
12.  58.39 Michael DeLaRosa
13.  59.87 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:02.16 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  1:03.66 VJW
16.  1:04.02 Benyó
17.  1:04.36 DGCubes
18.  1:06.12 abunickabhi
19.  1:07.56 wearephamily1719
20.  1:08.61 TheEpicCuber
21.  1:12.13 Allagos
22.  1:13.37 PCCuber
23.  1:14.76 Loffy8
23.  1:14.76 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:15.87 LittleLumos
26.  1:18.19 CB21
27.  1:20.03 sqAree
28.  1:21.78 John Benwell
29.  1:22.81 Utkarsh Ashar
30.  1:23.79 nevinscph
31.  1:27.03 BlueAcidball
32.  1:31.59 bh13
33.  1:32.63 InlandEmpireCuber
34.  1:32.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  1:33.33 Josiah Blomker
36.  1:38.60 One Wheel
37.  1:42.43 White KB
38.  1:42.67 Li Xiang
39.  1:53.03 Lewis
40.  2:00.04 pb_cuber
41.  2:05.01 Cozy
42.  2:13.36 Sellerie11
43.  2:16.95 Jrg
44.  2:30.96 Jacck
45.  2:40.88 KellanB
46.  2:46.10 RaFperm
47.  3:11.33 MatsBergsten
48.  4:00.03 @slow cuber
49.  5:43.30 Ultimatecuber0814
50.  7:56.21 hebscody


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(25)
1.  1:43.86 JackPfeifer
2.  1:51.22 OriginalUsername
3.  2:04.85 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:07.05 dollarstorecubes
5.  2:18.75 sigalig
6.  2:19.15 abunickabhi
7.  2:21.63 Benyó
8.  2:24.38 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  2:25.85 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:29.68 NathanaelCubes
11.  2:40.48 nevinscph
12.  2:42.52 Michael DeLaRosa
13.  2:43.20 Nuuk cuber
14.  2:50.11 Allagos
15.  2:50.20 Boris McCoy
16.  2:51.05 CB21
17.  3:29.37 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  3:34.51 midnightcuberx
19.  4:00.89 Josiah Blomker
20.  4:04.18 Lewis
21.  4:06.52 Loffy8
22.  4:19.06 One Wheel
23.  4:27.57 Jrg
24.  5:38.23 KellanB
25.  9:05.45 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(10)
1.  3:52.37 Benyó
2.  3:56.51 JackPfeifer
3.  4:04.73 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:52.14 sigalig
5.  4:53.04 nevinscph
6.  5:18.60 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  5:18.76 CB21
8.  7:48.40 One Wheel
9.  8:42.28 Jrg
10.  9:00.63 Lewis


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)
1.  6:22.80 JackPfeifer
2.  6:54.57 Benyó
3.  7:26.50 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:47.70 agradess2
5.  8:19.21 nevinscph
6.  8:23.19 sigalig
7.  8:38.61 CB21
8.  8:59.67 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  15:15.48 Jrg


*Clock*(47)
1.  4.15 JChambers13
2.  4.75 VectorCubes
3.  4.99 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  5.13 vishwasankarcubing
5.  5.17 jaysammey777
6.  5.27 Liam Wadek
7.  5.78 MartinN13
8.  6.01 DesertWolf
9.  6.20 dollarstorecubes
10.  7.92 Wilhelm
11.  8.11 PotatoesAreUs
12.  8.13 OriginalUsername
13.  8.29 Luke Garrett
14.  8.44 Cale S
15.  8.68 Li Xiang
16.  8.81 MCuber
17.  8.83 sqAree
18.  8.99 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
19.  9.40 Chris Van Der Brink
20.  9.49 2019ECKE02
21.  9.51 Shadowjockey
22.  9.53 darrensaito
22.  9.53 N4C0
24.  9.57 BrianJ
25.  9.58 BradenTheMagician
26.  9.61 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  10.07 Nuuk cuber
28.  10.80 sean_cut4
28.  10.80 ichcubegerne
30.  10.98 sigalig
31.  11.25 Benyó
32.  11.59 Fisko
33.  11.64 feli.cubes
34.  11.83 midnightcuberx
35.  12.40 Sub1Hour
36.  12.46 Ich_73
37.  12.54 Shaun Mack
38.  12.58 CB21
39.  12.59 epride17
40.  12.93 DGCubes
41.  14.19 Brandonius
42.  14.43 White KB
43.  15.07 nevinscph
44.  18.00 Jacck
45.  19.72 sporteisvogel
46.  1:39.86 MatsBergsten
47.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan


*Megaminx*(28)
1.  38.78 Heewon Seo
2.  49.04 Khairur Rachim
3.  52.20 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  55.16 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  55.59 OriginalUsername
6.  58.86 Shadowjockey
7.  1:01.64 FaLoL
8.  1:05.33 BradenTheMagician
9.  1:08.17 ichcubegerne
10.  1:09.00 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  1:09.01 Benyó
12.  1:10.07 Triangles_are_cubers
13.  1:18.82 sean_cut4
14.  1:21.57 CB21
15.  1:23.70 sigalig
16.  1:24.10 Sub1Hour
17.  1:26.86 nevinscph
18.  1:35.89 Loffy8
19.  1:38.70 Nuuk cuber
20.  1:56.66 d2polld
21.  2:02.64 Lewis
22.  2:12.65 bh13
23.  2:39.50 One Wheel
24.  3:14.09 Jacck
25.  3:32.65 sporteisvogel
26.  3:39.44 thomas.sch
27.  DNF MCuber
27.  DNF midnightcuberx


*Pyraminx*(73)
1.  2.75 Vlad Hordiienko
2.  2.96 Shaun Mack
3.  3.07 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  3.30 MLGCubez
5.  3.47 DLXCubing
6.  3.48 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  3.49 tJardigradHe
8.  3.67 Charles Jerome
9.  3.80 Ontricus
10.  3.84 DGCubes
11.  3.92 MartinN13
12.  3.95 OriginalUsername
13.  3.98 JackPfeifer
14.  4.21 Kedin drysdale
15.  4.25 BradenTheMagician
16.  4.51 darrensaito
17.  4.69 Luke Garrett
18.  4.81 TipsterTrickster 
19.  4.85 Liam Wadek
20.  5.11 Brandonius
21.  5.17 MCuber
22.  5.38 NathanaelCubes
23.  5.42 ichcubegerne
24.  5.49 CB21
25.  5.76 VIBE_ZT
26.  5.89 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  5.97 Fisko
28.  6.12 wearephamily1719
29.  6.15 weatherman223
30.  6.17 BraydenAdamsSolves
31.  6.23 sean_cut4
32.  6.36 Ich_73
33.  6.63 Triangles_are_cubers
34.  6.64 Cale S
35.  6.69 CaptainCuber
36.  6.76 Benyó
37.  6.88 VectorCubes
38.  6.91 agradess2
39.  6.95 Nuuk cuber
40.  7.27 Shadowjockey
41.  7.32 Wilhelm
42.  7.56 midnightcuberx
43.  7.71 Lewis
44.  7.73 Li Xiang
45.  7.89 RainbowsAndStuff
46.  7.93 TheCubingAddict980
47.  7.94 Utkarsh Ashar
48.  7.97 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
49.  8.16 Sub1Hour
50.  8.21 InlandEmpireCuber
51.  8.40 hebscody
52.  8.84 sigalig
53.  9.27 abunickabhi
54.  9.30 Mike Hughey
55.  9.40 Josiah Blomker
56.  9.46 2019ECKE02
57.  9.56 bh13
58.  9.70 CubableYT
59.  9.72 Cuber2s
60.  10.77 nevinscph
61.  11.11 White KB
62.  12.08 Emma_The_Capricorn
63.  12.41 Jacck
64.  12.58 sporteisvogel
65.  13.58 feli.cubes
66.  14.01 pb_cuber
67.  14.44 sqAree
68.  15.14 Cubey_Tube
69.  15.59 thomas.sch
70.  15.73 KellanB
71.  22.45 Nash171
72.  32.37 MatsBergsten
73.  32.66 Isaiah Blomker


*Square-1*(61)
1.  6.33 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.74 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  7.27 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  7.44 mrsniffles01
5.  7.77 MLGCubez
6.  8.22 JackPfeifer
7.  9.62 2019ECKE02
8.  10.10 Shadowjockey
9.  10.13 Charles Jerome
10.  10.63 Shaun Mack
11.  10.87 Cale S
12.  10.97 darrensaito
13.  11.09 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14.  11.25 OriginalUsername
15.  11.57 Camerone Chin
16.  11.60 Luke Garrett
17.  11.72 Sub1Hour
18.  11.91 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  12.23 BradenTheMagician
20.  12.55 leomannen
21.  12.58 Boris McCoy
22.  14.63 ichcubegerne
23.  15.26 BraydenAdamsSolves
24.  15.54 NathanaelCubes
25.  15.88 Rouxster
26.  16.57 Benyó
27.  16.77 tJardigradHe
28.  17.24 Wilhelm
29.  17.34 sigalig
30.  17.71 MCuber
31.  18.61 FlatMars
32.  18.66 Liam Wadek
33.  19.05 DGCubes
34.  19.28 VIBE_ZT
35.  19.40 Ich_73
36.  19.86 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  20.67 wearephamily1719
38.  20.70 sean_cut4
39.  21.84 midnightcuberx
40.  22.45 Fisko
41.  23.14 agradess2
42.  24.00 CB21
43.  27.93 weatherman223
44.  28.60 Brandonius
45.  28.71 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
46.  30.75 PotatoesAreUs
47.  31.18 squanbld
48.  32.41 Nuuk cuber
49.  32.54 pizzacrust
50.  33.70 feli.cubes
51.  38.54 Li Xiang
52.  42.17 Lewis
53.  44.06 seungju choi
54.  48.47 Jacck
55.  51.74 TheCubingAddict980
56.  56.26 nevinscph
57.  57.83 Cubey_Tube
58.  1:00.65 sporteisvogel
59.  1:02.84 White KB
60.  2:27.72 finri
61.  7:43.20 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(71)
1.  2.51 Urho Kinnunen
2.  2.79 Charles Jerome
3.  3.02 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  3.06 Cale S
5.  3.34 darrensaito
6.  3.39 BrianJ
7.  3.64 sean_cut4
8.  3.68 OriginalUsername
9.  3.78 MLGCubez
10.  3.88 JackPfeifer
11.  4.04 Shaun Mack
12.  4.12 DLXCubing
13.  4.40 Wilhelm
14.  4.41 Boris McCoy
15.  4.59 TipsterTrickster 
16.  4.67 Kedin drysdale
17.  4.86 jaysammey777
17.  4.86 VIBE_ZT
19.  4.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  5.00 ichcubegerne
21.  5.02 MCuber
22.  5.20 weatherman223
23.  5.25 N4C0
24.  5.27 VectorCubes
25.  5.38 MartinN13
26.  5.50 Triangles_are_cubers
27.  5.61 BradenTheMagician
28.  5.62 Luke Garrett
29.  5.65 Brendyn Dunagan
30.  5.84 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
31.  6.04 Liam Wadek
32.  6.42 DGCubes
33.  6.58 NathanaelCubes
34.  7.14 epride17
35.  7.16 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
36.  7.20 Benyó
37.  7.25 Shadowjockey
38.  7.31 d2polld
39.  7.41 Chris Van Der Brink
40.  7.68 Sub1Hour
41.  7.91 PotatoesAreUs
42.  7.92 midnightcuberx
43.  7.95 2019ECKE02
44.  7.97 CB21
45.  8.08 feli.cubes
46.  8.21 abunickabhi
47.  8.27 Fisko
48.  8.29 Allagos
49.  8.39 Li Xiang
50.  8.89 sigalig
51.  8.94 Ontricus
52.  9.34 Poorcuber09
53.  9.64 CubableYT
54.  9.77 Cubey_Tube
55.  9.89 Nuuk cuber
56.  10.65 Ich_73
57.  11.07 Lewis
58.  12.26 InlandEmpireCuber
59.  12.41 FlatMars
60.  12.57 nevinscph
61.  12.81 White KB
62.  13.48 KellanB
63.  14.08 trangium
64.  14.29 Skewb_Cube
65.  16.13 pb_cuber
66.  20.35 Jacck
67.  20.44 Emma_The_Capricorn
68.  20.75 sporteisvogel
69.  21.30 hebscody
70.  30.68 MatsBergsten
71.  46.78 squanbld


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  23.32 Kedin drysdale
2.  23.80 ichcubegerne
3.  25.51 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  31.32 BradenTheMagician
5.  33.54 Sub1Hour
6.  34.06 Nuuk cuber
7.  35.06 Benyó
8.  38.95 CB21
9.  50.20 Lewis
10.  1:33.38 thomas.sch
11.  2:32.56 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(6)
1.  4:30.67 ichcubegerne
2.  6:02.68 Nuuk cuber
3.  6:14.96 CB21


Spoiler



4.  6:22.17 Kacper Jędrzejuk
5.  7:51.21 weatherman223
6.  10:05.24 White KB


*Redi Cube*(11)
1.  7.93 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.34 dollarstorecubes
3.  10.76 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.35 ichcubegerne
5.  18.64 2019ECKE02
6.  19.74 Sub1Hour
7.  23.68 CB21
8.  26.38 Mike Hughey
9.  29.85 RestroomLad57
10.  34.51 Jacck
11.  36.00 thomas.sch


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  22.87 DGCubes
2.  31.50 ichcubegerne
3.  47.33 Lewis


Spoiler



4.  49.22 Benyó
5.  55.88 Mike Hughey
6.  1:08.60 thomas.sch
7.  1:11.95 Jacck
8.  1:12.10 One Wheel
9.  1:20.51 CB21
10.  2:01.38 Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*15 Puzzle*(9)
1.  16.91 Li Xiang
2.  22.79 ichcubegerne
3.  29.55 N4C0


Spoiler



4.  36.20 MatsBergsten
5.  38.05 thomas.sch
6.  46.27 CB21
7.  4:25.73 Jacck
8.  DNF freshcuber.de
8.  DNF Josiah Blomker


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  55.66 CB21
2.  56.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  59.64 WoowyBaby

*Mirror Blocks*(6)
1.  15.85 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.10 ichcubegerne
3.  59.45 Ich_73


Spoiler



4.  1:10.45 CB21
5.  1:58.67 thomas.sch
6.  2:20.39 @slow cuber


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:59.81 DGCubes
2.  4:32.46 CB21

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  20.55 TipsterTrickster 
2.  23.47 Charles Jerome
3.  24.54 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  28.59 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  1:32.98 sigalig
6.  2:05.43 Sub1Hour
7.  2:51.71 CB21
8.  2:59.22 One Wheel



*Contest results*(200)
1.  943 OriginalUsername
2.  834 ichcubegerne
3.  815 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  809 Benyó
5.  772 darrensaito
6.  768 BradenTheMagician
7.  754 BrianJ
8.  735 NathanaelCubes
9.  728 Shaun Mack
10.  683 sean_cut4
11.  678 tJardigradHe
12.  663 CB21
13.  651 Shadowjockey
14.  650 sigalig
15.  641 MCuber
16.  621 jaysammey777
17.  620 Khairur Rachim
18.  609 Liam Wadek
19.  593 Charles Jerome
20.  586 DGCubes
21.  581 JackPfeifer
22.  575 agradess2
23.  569 Nuuk cuber
24.  567 dollarstorecubes
25.  554 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  554 Dream Cubing
27.  541 nevinscph
28.  536 cuberkid10
29.  519 DLXCubing
30.  516 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
30.  516 Cale S
32.  510 Kacper Jędrzejuk
33.  499 2019ECKE02
34.  494 Sub1Hour
35.  488 MLGCubez
36.  471 Kedin drysdale
37.  464 TipsterTrickster 
38.  451 abunickabhi
39.  444 midnightcuberx
40.  443 Ontricus
41.  437 GioccioCuber
42.  432 Heewon Seo
43.  415 sqAree
44.  414 FaLoL
45.  407 wearephamily1719
45.  407 Fisko
47.  405 Allagos
48.  401 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
49.  387 Boris McCoy
50.  386 leomannen
51.  378 MartinN13
52.  377 weatherman223
53.  372 VectorCubes
54.  368 Michael DeLaRosa
54.  368 Wilhelm
56.  365 Riddler97
57.  361 jihu1011
58.  357 ExultantCarn
59.  351 BraydenAdamsSolves
60.  342 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
61.  330 VIBE_ZT
62.  321 PotatoesAreUs
63.  312 mihnea3000
64.  310 TheCubingAddict980
65.  307 Legomanz
65.  307 TheEpicCuber
67.  302 Li Xiang
68.  297 PCCuber
69.  294 Keroma12
69.  294 Rouxster
71.  293 Chris Van Der Brink
72.  292 pizzacrust
73.  285 Ich_73
74.  284 yijunleow
75.  280 Camerone Chin
76.  278 vishwasankarcubing
76.  278 Utkarsh Ashar
78.  277 Cubey_Tube
79.  269 G2013
79.  269 Loffy8
81.  261 VJW
81.  261 Jscuber
83.  257 GenTheThief
84.  253 InlandEmpireCuber
85.  251 Triangles_are_cubers
86.  250 Brandonius
87.  246 LwBigcubes
88.  242 Josiah Blomker
89.  240 Lewis
90.  235 seungju choi
91.  229 Skewb_Cube
91.  229 bh13
93.  228 Imran Rahman
94.  224 Vlad Hordiienko
95.  222 Jacck
96.  217 trangium
97.  215 John Benwell
98.  209 abhijat
99.  208 BlueAcidball
100.  207 JChambers13
101.  201 White KB
102.  199 sporteisvogel
103.  198 WoowyBaby
104.  196 CubableYT
105.  188 breadears
106.  187 V Achyuthan
106.  187 epride17
108.  186 MatsBergsten
109.  179 asacuber
110.  173 d2polld
111.  172 NoahCubing
111.  172 Fred Lang
113.  166 Zeke Mackay
114.  165 Cuber2s
115.  163 revaldoah
116.  155 lumes2121
116.  155 Astral Cubing 
118.  154 xyzzy
118.  154 One Wheel
118.  154 LittleLumos
121.  153 thatkid
122.  152 feli.cubes
123.  150 Jrg
124.  142 N4C0
124.  142 Cozy
126.  137 arctan
126.  137 ZZerBoss
128.  135 Poorcuber09
128.  135 thomas.sch
128.  135 pb_cuber
131.  132 DesertWolf
131.  132 Keenan Johnson
133.  129 KellanB
134.  127 Brady
135.  125 20luky3
136.  124 squanbld
136.  124 KamTheCuber
138.  119 oliverpallo
139.  118 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
140.  117 scrubizilla
141.  108 RapsinSix
142.  106 Sellerie11
143.  103 CaptainCuber
144.  101 FlatMars
145.  94 RainbowsAndStuff
146.  93 BMcCl1
147.  90 brad711
148.  88 FastCubeMaster
149.  84 Mike Hughey
150.  79 hebscody
151.  73 Urho Kinnunen
152.  71 padddi
153.  69 StrangeCraft
154.  68 Lvl9001Wizard
155.  66 hydynn
156.  65 Christopher Fandrich
157.  63 Benjamin Warry
158.  62 mrsniffles01
159.  56 RestroomLad57
160.  54 RaFperm
161.  52 Leonard Erik Gombár
162.  50 Emma_The_Capricorn
163.  49 Taleag
163.  49 Sitina
163.  49 theit07
166.  46 Oleksandr
167.  45 finri
167.  45 beaux_cuber
169.  44 Rusty05
170.  41 aamiel
171.  40 memo_cubed
171.  40 @slow cuber
173.  38 Rubika-37-021204
174.  35 Labano
174.  35 filmip
176.  34 CubingWithJosh
177.  33 JJJAY
178.  32 zakikaz
179.  30 willian_pessoa
179.  30 Foreright
181.  29 Cubing Forever
182.  27 BadSpeedCuber
183.  25 Joel binu
183.  25 rubiksboy0710
185.  24 Oliver Wrzecionowski
186.  21 cubingmom2
187.  20 MagnificentThe1st
188.  19 GRVigo
189.  18 DaTornadoKarateCuber
190.  17 abigaildoyle
190.  17 GT8590
192.  15 Nash171
193.  14 linus.sch
194.  12 OriEy
195.  10 edd_dib
195.  10 Isaiah Blomker
197.  9 Kim38889
197.  9 freshcuber.de
197.  9 SpeedyOctahedron
200.  4 Ultimatecuber0814


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2021)

200 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 12!

That means our winner this week is *CB21!* Congratulations!!


----------



## Garf (Dec 21, 2021)

I tell you, these competitions are rigged.
Average of 200 cubers * 52 weeks is 1/10400 chance to win overall during the year.
Why do I even compete with no outcome? 
Edit: it was a joke.


----------

